# Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

Es gibt ja ein reichhaltiges Angebot von Angelmagazinen die man in jedemgut sortierten Zeitschriftenhandel erwerben kann.

Nun meine Frage:
Welches Magazin findet ihr am besten, ich überlege ein Abo zu holen nur möchte ich vorher mal wissen welche Zeitung ihr denn emfehlen könnt

mfg,
Fabian


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich lese Blinker und Fisch und Fang, nicht im Abo sondern nur wen ws drin steht was mich auch interessiert.


----------



## fritte (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich finde die haben alle ihre Berechtigung!
Jede ist auf Ihre Weise interessant, kommt aber auch immer auf die Berichte an.
Habe kein Abo, da ich immer erst schaue welche Berichte mich wirklich interessieren und hole mir dann Die, die mich persönlich am meisten reitzt. Kann auch mal vorkommen, das es nen Monat keine gibt, wenn sie alle mehr Werbung machen ohne einen für Mich interessanten Bericht.
Konnte Dir somit zwar nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber habe wenigstens meinen Standpunkt erklärt.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

*Der Raubfisch*  hab ich im Abo ... kommt nur alle 2 Monate und da ich eh nicht auf Friedfische angel .... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Also wenn überhaupt dann FischuFang,
die Berichte das 10te Mal zu lesen ist schon langweilig, 
aber als Video immer wieder gerne :q


----------



## carpcatcher07 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Fisch und fang, absoluter favorit.


----------



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich glaub ich machs mal so ich teste jede Zeitschrift einmal an Fish&Fang und die Angelwoche habe ich hier, den Blinker bekomme ich nirgens, überall ist er schon weg ob das an der Gutscheinaktion liegt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

www.Anglerpraxis.de
Das beste und kostenlos...
))


----------



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Aber leider nur im Internet  Wollte schonmal was auf Papier haben, ist manchmal auch ganz angenehm^^


----------



## Blackshark91 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

hab die Blinker Zeitschrift als Abo gesponsert bekommen manchmal is die ein bisschen eintönig z.B wenn die Karpfensession anfängt liest man fast nichts anderes als über Friedfische, lohnt sich aber trotzdem.


----------



## BennyO (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Also ich lese meistens die Rute&Rolle.
Ich mache es aber ähnlich wie meine Vorschreiber:
Ich habe keine Abo und schau immer jedne Monate durch die Zeitungen, nd die Zeitung wo am meisten interessante Berichte für mich drin stehen, kaufe ich mir dann.
Es gibt auch Monate, wo ich mir keine hole.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Hai-Happen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Kaufe immer die Zeitschrift, in der für mich interessante Themen stecken, dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob Blinker etc...

Darum kommt ein Abo für mich nicht in die Tüte


----------



## Brassenfan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

lese matchangler kommt aber wie raubfisch nur alle 2 monate !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich lese den Blinker, Fisch+Fang und den Raubfisch


NICHT zu empfehlen ist die Angelwoche-Warum: zu teuer und steht mur Müll drinn,Außerdem zuviel Werbung-IST UND BLEIBT die Bildzeitung der Angler...:g


----------



## Pinn (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich kenne Leute, die sich werben lassen, vor Ablauf des Bestellungszeitraumes einen Kumpel werben und dann rechtzeitig  selber das Abonnement kündigen. Der Kumpel setzt das Spielchen dann in gleicher Weise fort. Die Werbeprämien sollen meistens ganz brauchbar sein...

Für mich wäre das nix. Schnäppchen suche ich mir lieber selber auf andere Weise aus! Die Qualität der Werbeprämien will ich nicht infrage stellen, aber High-End-Produkte sind das sicher nicht! Und was soll ich beispielsweise mit einer Spinnrute 10-40g, wenn ich schon drei Stück davon habe?

Bei manchen Leuten lässt aber scheinbar das das Denkvermögen nach und der Schnäppchenjägerinstinkt gewinnt die Überhand, wenn sie glauben, etwas umsonst bekommen zu können...  "Ich bin doch nicht blöd..."

Nur mal so als Anmerkung zum Thema Verkaufsstrategien der Verlage, nicht zum Thema Qualität der verschiedenen Magazine.

Wenn es um die Qualität von Informationen für Angler geht, spielt Anglerboard für mich in der ersten Liga ganz vorne mit! Und Foren wie Anglerboard sind interaktiv und zeitnah zu nutzen (man kann sofort antworten, neue Threads öffnen, Treffen vereinbaren usw.). Außerdem liest man oft vollkommen gegensätzliche Meinungen, ist also selber zum Nachdenken aufgefordert. Über die Suchfunktion landet man mitunter bei Infos, die detaillierter sind als die bei wikipedia.

Gedruckte Anglermagazine können das nicht leisten, die kann man "nur" lesen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## esox82 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

hi,ich bin abonniert auf fisch+fang,der raubfisch,angelwoche und den blinker,da sie im abo für mich hier in luxemburg billiger sind,als beim einzelkauf.
toll finde ich sie alle
im blinker steht viel allgemeines
die fisch+fang hat tolle dvds
der raubfisch ist super für raubfischangler
und die Angelwoche ist lustig mit manchmal nützlichen eigenbau-tipps

mfg Andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich habe den Blinker im ABO, werde aber auch bald die Rute und Rolle als Abo haben, schließlich aheb ich dort mein Praktikum gemacht#6


----------



## Torsk1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Kutter&Küste:m


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Das beste P/L Verhältnis hat die Esox. Da stehen die gleichen Berichte wie im Blonker drin und nur auf die Werbeseiten wurde verzichtet. Kosten tut sie 1,75 Euro! Bei der F&F sind die Berichte mäßig, aber die DVD lohnt. Rute und Rolle finde ich oftmals auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## andreas0815 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

_Hallo_,

|good: Ich finde die haben alle ihre Berechtigung Intressantes hier mal dort!
Deswegen ist auf jeder Weise alles interessant, kommt aber auch immer auf die Berichte an.
Habe ein Abo z.B. *Der Blinker*. 
Lese aber auch ab und zu Fisch&Fang und nicht zuvergessen unser Anglerboard!
Hoffe Dir damit etwas weitergeholfen habe!

Entscheiden muß leider selber:k

*Von allen Freuden, die ich kenne, geb´ ich dem Angeln meinen Preis. Wie muss sich Leib und Seele plagen, bei manchem Zeitvertreib. Hier ist die Hand nur, die die Arbeit tut, der Geist ist frei und kann sich den Gedanken weihen.*

__________________________MFG Andreas


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Hi also ich hole mir wie viele Vorgänger nur die Zeitung wo was intressantes und anspruchvolles für mich dabei ist.Und ein Abo ist mir zu teuer.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Fisch und Fang aboniert da kann ich mir dann immer mal die DVDs anschauen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich habe eigentlich alle aboniert. Allerdings gefällt mir Rute und Rolle mit abstand am schlechtesten.


----------



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

@Tommi und welche gefällt dir am besten??
Mich reizt aufjedenfall die Fish&Fang wegen der tollen Dvd, die Anglerwoche fande ich gar nicht so schlecht, möchte sie nicht als Bild der Angler betiteln habe aber auch nur die neuste Ausgabe gelesen.
Die neuste Aufgabe von der Fish&Fang finde ich jetzt noch nicht so gut aber muss mal weiter lesen.
Den Blinker werde ich mir noch besorgen allerdings finde ich ihn nirgends..Überall ausverkauft...Was war da denn bitte drinne was die überall ausverkauft macht??


----------



## buk (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Kauf mir seit kurzem ebenfalls fast ausschliesslich ESOX.

Der Mehrpreis des Blinkers steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den paar Themen die sie zusätzlich zu bieten haben...auch wenns nicht viel ist.


----------



## buk (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

...an Kohle und eigentlich auch an Beiträgen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*



Lindaman schrieb:


> @Tommi und welche gefällt dir am besten??
> ?


In der Reihenfolge:
1.Fisch und Fang
2.Angelwoche (weil die alle 2 Wochen kommt, das ist die Bildzeitung für den Angler):q
3. Raubfisch
4.Blinker
5. Rute und Rolle (da ist mir zuviel Meereskram drin...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich habe die Rute&Rolle und Kutter&Küste als Abo. Bin mit beiden Zeitschriften zufrieden, wobei die sicher auch nicht besser/schlechter sind als die anderen die es auf dem Markt gibt. 
Was man aber letzt endlich liest/kauft muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Das von Thomas angesprochene "Onlinmagazin" ist nicht so mein Geschmack...aber man muss ja auch nicht alles mögen.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich habe früher (in meinem "ersten Anglerleben" in den 80er und 90er Jahren) gerne die Angelwoche gelesen. Aktuell habe ich mir die nur einmal gekauft, als ich in der Stadt ein Weilchen auf meine bessere Hälfte warten mußte. Fand ich eigentlich ganz ok, aber mit 2,20 € ganz schön teuer für die paar Seiten... (Früher habe ich 1,40 DM dafür bezahlt, glaube ich. Und hatte die damals nicht noch "richtiges" Zeitungs-Format? ;+)

Seit vorgestern bin ich nun Blinker-Abonnent, meine Freundin hat mir das Abo zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Hatte in den letzten Monaten schon mal das eine oder andere Heft durchgeblättert bzw. von einem Freund ausgeliehen und finde den Blinker gar nicht schlecht. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob auch die Beilagen (die ja nur beim Abo dabei sind, z. Zt. wohl immer abwechselnd über Kunst- und Naturköder) was taugen.

Schönen Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## Effe (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Moin,

habe jetzt die Fisch und Fang im zweiten Jahr als Abo. Ich habe am Anfang alles in der Zeitung gelesen, jeden Bericht (oft zweimal) und auch jede Werbung. Nun überfliege ich Beiträge die mich nicht so reizen, finde die Werbung auch oft nervig, weil sie sich nicht ändert. Überlege das Abo auslaufen zu lassen und nur noch dann zu kaufen, wenn mich mehr in dem Heft "reizt". 

Jedoch auf die DVD zu verzichten - geht gar nicht! Diese staubtrockenen Kommentare von Matze Koch und die anderen Beiträge auf der DVD haben auch ihre Qualität. 

Und wenn hier im Board über Fotos genörgelt wird, weil da halt ein Angler und NICHT Fotograph die Aufnahme gemacht hat, sollte man sich im Vergleich mal die Aufnahmen in der Angelwoche anschauen! Die zusammen mit den Kommentaren haben Bild-Niveau! Wurde hier auch schon gesagt, die Anleitungen und Basteltipps fand ich eigentlich auch immer gut.

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## friwilli (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich habe "FuF" und "Raubfisch" im Abo und kaufe regelmäßig "Kutter & Küste" dazu.
Kann ein Abo nur empfehlen, da es ordentliche Werbeprämien gibt. Wenn Dein Freund Deine Zeitung auch liest, kannst Du ja jährlich wechseln. Mal bestellt er und Du bekommst die Prämie, mal bestellst Du und er bekommt die Prämie.
Hat übrigens nichts mit Denkvermögen zu tun -wie oben behauptet- sondern verhilft Junganglern zu brauchbarem Gerät.
Billiger als der Blinker ist die "esox", die eigentlich immer die wichtigsten Artikel des Blinker enthält. 
Ansonsten ist es Geschmackssache, welche Zeitschrift man lieber mag.


----------



## höcht (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Es steht im großen und ganzen in jeder Zeitung die selben Artikel, welche du am liebsten liest ist dir selbstüberlassen, ein 'Abo hab ich nicht ich kauf immer die die mich grade gut ansehn, aber du kannst dir ja mal ein mini-abo zulegen das mache Zeitungen wie Blinker oder Esox anbieten(mit prämie).


----------



## Flo66 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich lese eigentlich alle, wenn in einer etwas steht was ich "gebrauchen" kann bzw.mich interesiert.
Aber meistens Esox weil die, die einzige ist mit einem Humanen Preis(1,75)und sie ,wie ich finde,auch viel interesantes hat.
Sonst eigentlich auch Blinker,Rute und Rolle ab und zu Angelwoche ist mir aber nicht Detailiert genug.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Besser als jede Fischzeitung ist wenn du an deinem Gewässer mal spazieren gehst, bzw. mit Fahrrad/Mofa mal abfährst und dich mit den Anglern die da sitzen unterhälst mit was die so angeln, was sie fangen, etc. 
So findet man nach gewisser Zeit raus was man in deinem Abschnitt wo fängt. Weil in den Angelzeitungen das ist immer so allgemeines geplänkel finde ich, Erfahrung macht den Meister beim Angeln und nicht die Theorie.

 :vik:


----------



## Steinadler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

hab die fisch&fang im abo und den blinker  wenn du nur eins wills würde ich dir die ff empfehlen


----------



## Gufi Angler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Ich lese nur den Esox für 1.75 is der der beste in preis leistungsverhältnis. und dort stehen immer intresante sachen drinn.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelmagazine Fish&Fang,Blinker und Co*

Moin,
weiß jemand über welchen See Matze Koch auf der Fisch und Fang DVD Juli berichtet?
Danke


----------

